# New Year's Resolutions



## mishele (Jan 1, 2013)

What New Year's Resolution are you going to make and break this year?!!:lmao:


----------



## Mully (Jan 1, 2013)

All the ones from previous years since I broke all those.


----------



## amolitor (Jan 1, 2013)

To git with alla hotties from TPF


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 1, 2013)

Gonna take another photo trip.  _Three_ weeks, this time.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm so bad at keeping resolutions that one year, I just resolved to not MAKE any resolutions--but I broke that one, too. :lmao:


----------



## Compaq (Jan 1, 2013)

I shall once again lose 15 kg worth of fat and rebuild my muscles and look my best when I'm off to visit my gf in the States


----------



## thetrue (Jan 1, 2013)

To make friends with Mishele so he/she will teach me how to take pictures of flowers......

BONUS ROUND: To sell something, be it an abstract or a nice landscape.


----------



## mishele (Jan 1, 2013)

Keep in shape!! Do another round of Insanity and try this....


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 1, 2013)

To try to keep up with the best soap opera / drama on the internet "TPF"


----------



## Buckster (Jan 1, 2013)

Last year, my resolution was to shoot more people in the face, and I managed to do that.

This year, I plan to...

DIY a camera stand and a camera boom.

Set up a new studio space somewhere.

Start setting up and shooting full scenes with lots of period props and so on.

Get a medical marijuana card and try some pot to deal with all the queasiness and aches and pains I now have from all this chemo and stem cell transplant stuff I just went through.  My cousin who's gone through the same thing for the same kind of cancer said it worked great for her, so I'm giving it a try.  I don't smoke and don't like the idea of inhaling any smoke of any kind, but maybe I can eat it or something.  Not crazy about the idea of being high either (I don't even drink), so I'm hoping I can ingest just enough to deal with my symptoms, but not so much that I'm drooling on myself.


----------



## thetrue (Jan 1, 2013)

Buckster, I'm not aware of a middle ground on the pot thing...


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 1, 2013)

To make a 4.0 at this god forsaken university.

Also to buy expensive camera stuff.


----------



## Buckster (Jan 1, 2013)

thetrue said:


> Buckster, I'm not aware of a middle ground on the pot thing...


Well, given the choice, I'm thinking that being a little high will be better than the alternative, so I'll take it.


----------



## terri (Jan 1, 2013)

Buckster said:


> Last year, my resolution was to shoot more people in the face, and I managed to do that.
> 
> This year, I plan to...
> 
> ...


:hug::   I hope you can get it.   See if you can get it in baked goods form: brownies or cookies.   Easier on the lungs, and *supposedly* the effects are the same.   I wouldn't know, of course.   



> Start setting up and shooting full scenes with lots of period props and so on.


Now that sounds hella fun!   Include vintage cameras, too!


Me, I hope to find time to take more pictures, period - I lost a lot of time these last few years.   And continue with yoga practice, cause it rocks.   :goodvibe:


----------



## snowbear (Jan 1, 2013)

I haven't really made resolutions for a number of years -- I got tired of breaking them!  However:

I did join a gym three weeks ago and have been easing into a routine; just the treadmill so far, though I've started on some weights.
I will spend less time in front of the laptop and more behind the camera - maybe even try shooting a few people for a change.
I am supposed to start a new job soon, when all of the paperwork is finished.


----------



## runnah (Jan 1, 2013)

amolitor said:


> To git with alla hotties from TPF



I am flattered but sadly I am off the market.


----------



## Compaq (Jan 1, 2013)

Ohh, and develop even more films, clean the darkroom, become better at printing, read more books, especially classics. C. Dickens's "Great Expectations" soon arriving in the mail. Ohh, and build sailing ship models from kits!


----------



## e.rose (Jan 1, 2013)

I actually made a resolution this year for the first time.  And I really can't afford to break this one, so we'll see... 

My resolution was to hit the ground running once we get into Nashville.  We're going to need to get "day jobs" right away, but if I end up having to get another FT job right away, vs. some sort of part-time deal... I promised myself I would not become "comfortable" in my FT job.  But my goal is to not have to get a full-time job... I'm trying to talk with a guy who owns a studio and apparently has a high turn-over rate for assistants and what not, so if I can get in there, and get a PT job and keep my other PT photography contracting whatever you wanna call it, that'd be fabulous.

BUT EITHER WAY... the condensed version is:  I wanna get to Nashville, I don't want to settle, I want to network my ass off... WORK my ass off... and make something HAPPEN sooner than later.


----------



## terri (Jan 1, 2013)

e.rose said:


> I actually made a resolution this year for the first time.  And I really can't afford to break this one, so we'll see...
> 
> My resolution was to hit the ground running once we got into Nashville.  We're going to need to get "day jobs" right away, but if I end up having to get another FT job right away, vs. some sort of part-time deal... I promised myself I would not become "comfortable" in my FT job.  But my goal is to not have to get a full-time job... I'm trying to talk with a guy who owns a studio and apparently has a high turn-over rate for assistants and what not, so if I can get in there, and get a PT job and keep my other PT photography contracting whatever you wanna call it, that'd be fabulous.
> 
> BUT EITHER WAY... the condensed version is:  I wanna get to Nashville, I don't want to settle, I want to network my ass off... WORK my ass off... and make something HAPPEN sooner than later.



Stick to your guns, girl, and I have no doubt you will make it happen.   Sometimes we HAVE to settle to survive, but resist as long as possible!   This guy probably has high turnover because he is *difficult* on many levels....  ....but if you are prepared to deal with it going in, then I figure you're ahead.    Best of luck!!


----------



## runnah (Jan 1, 2013)

mishele said:


> What New Year's Resolution are you going to make and break this year?!!:lmao:



No more duplicate threads!


----------



## e.rose (Jan 1, 2013)

terri said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > I actually made a resolution this year for the first time.  And I really can't afford to break this one, so we'll see...
> ...



I don't think he's "difficult" per say... a really good friend recommended that I speak with him.  She used to work with him.  If he were difficult, I'm not sure that she'd give me that advice, haha.  But we'll see!  Even if he is "difficult", I'll stick it out as long as I can until Keith and I are more settled and I've networked with a few other people and then I'll move on.   :lmao:


----------



## IByte (Jan 1, 2013)

thetrue said:


> Buckster, I'm not aware of a middle ground on the pot thing...



Hmmm maybe make an effort to post a picture of myself on TPF forum.  Finally squat 625, bench 450, dead lift 525 this year Oo.


----------



## IByte (Jan 1, 2013)

e.rose said:


> I actually made a resolution this year for the first time.  And I really can't afford to break this one, so we'll see...
> 
> My resolution was to hit the ground running once we get into Nashville.  We're going to need to get "day jobs" right away, but if I end up having to get another FT job right away, vs. some sort of part-time deal... I promised myself I would not become "comfortable" in my FT job.  But my goal is to not have to get a full-time job... I'm trying to talk with a guy who owns a studio and apparently has a high turn-over rate for assistants and what not, so if I can get in there, and get a PT job and keep my other PT photography contracting whatever you wanna call it, that'd be fabulous.
> 
> BUT EITHER WAY... the condensed version is:  I wanna get to Nashville, I don't want to settle, I want to network my ass off... WORK my ass off... and make something HAPPEN sooner than later.



(Scratches his head) Oo.


----------



## IByte (Jan 1, 2013)

snowbear said:


> I haven't really made resolutions for a number of years -- I got tired of breaking them!  However:
> 
> I did join a gym three weeks ago and have been easing into a routine; just the treadmill so far, though I've started on some weights.
> I will spend less time in front of the laptop and more behind the camera - maybe even try shooting a few people for a change.
> I am supposed to start a new job soon, when all of the paperwork is finished.



PM me you need a little help with a workout routine.


----------



## e.rose (Jan 1, 2013)

IByte said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > I actually made a resolution this year for the first time.  And I really can't afford to break this one, so we'll see...
> ...



What?


----------



## snowbear (Jan 1, 2013)

IByte said:


> PM me you need a little help with a workout routine.


I've got a trainer/consultant at the gym, but I may drop you a line for alternatives.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 1, 2013)

mishele said:


> *Keep in shape!!* Do another round of Insanity and try this....



I'm *already* in shape--it's just not a shape fitness gurus aspire to. :lmao:


----------



## mishele (Jan 1, 2013)

sm4him said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > *Keep in shape!!* Do another round of Insanity and try this....
> ...


I enjoy food and alcohol too much. I need to workout!


----------



## Demers18 (Jan 1, 2013)

This year my resolution is to take more photos and find my artistic direction in photography. I have an idea where I want to go but still need a lot of work.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 1, 2013)

Okay, serious goals for this year:

1. Sell at least twice as much photography this year as last. (Shouldn't be TOO hard; I only sold about four photos last year, lol)
2. Practice portrait photography so that it at least doesn't give me the heebie-jeebies to photograph people.
3. Improve my "favorite" photography areas: macro (esp. insects), abstract, birds. I'd like to work my way up past mediocre someday. 
4. Take the trip to Ohio I've tried to plan for two years now--I'd really like to do this while my mom is still alive and active enough to enjoy it (the trip would be to Hardin County and nearby area to do some genealogy research and possibly even meet a few McElroys or McCulloughs there that we would be related to, with GREAT luck maybe some that would remember my grandfather's family).
5. Do more speaking for women's retreats and events. While I LOVE photography, in my heart I know it's not supposed to be my JOB, it's just something I enjoy doing. But women's ministry speaking is what I was called to do, and I've felt more and more these past two years the need to pursue it to a greater extent.  And yes--some of you end up in some of the things I write and speak about.  I try to weave interesting stories and humorous illustrations into my talks, and TPF is just rife with material!


----------



## IByte (Jan 1, 2013)

snowbear said:


> I've got a trainer/consultant at the gym, but I may drop you a line for alternatives.



Warning you right now they are more sale personnel than trainers.  Get a buddy or use bodybuilding.com, men's/women health, or me.  

Even PM Mishy for her insanity workout.


----------



## thetrue (Jan 1, 2013)

sm4him, I LOLed at the last line of the post.


----------



## mishele (Jan 1, 2013)

IByte said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a trainer/consultant at the gym, but I may drop you a line for alternatives.
> ...


Don't PM IByte. He doesn't know what he is talking about.


----------



## ChrisedwardsHT (Jan 1, 2013)

Buckster said:
			
		

> Last year, my resolution was to shoot more people in the face, and I managed to do that.
> 
> This year, I plan to...
> 
> ...



Just FYI on the edibles, they can be very very potent. I would recommend looking into a marijuana cook book.. So you can put it into your everyday foods. Eating it rather then smoking it will also take a little longer to kick in. Invest into a vaporizer if you aren't wanting to smoke out of a pipe, joint, bubbler, etc.. Won't be AS harsh either. . They sale a handheld portable one. It's the NO2 made by vapair.  Around 150$


----------



## ChrisedwardsHT (Jan 1, 2013)

My goals or "resolutions" for 2013.

1. Pay off the rest of my debt. 
2. Take a vacation.
3. Finish getting my torso tattooed. 
4. Cut 15 pounds. And keep it off...................
5. Start building a portfolio. 
6. Propose.


----------



## IByte (Jan 1, 2013)

mishele said:


> Don't PM IByte. He doesn't know what he is talking about.



Oooo low blow lil lady .


----------



## IByte (Jan 1, 2013)

e.rose said:


> What?



Exactly lol.  Had to read your post a couple of time lol.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 1, 2013)

I've decided to try and work using a flash into some indoor shots.  Perhaps by sticking an SB800 or two on a stand in the corner and triggering them with a remote trigger.

Plus, stop sleeping with every beautiful young women who asks, just cutting back to one or maybe two (if they ask really nicely)


----------



## runnah (Jan 1, 2013)

We need to do a TPF weight loss challenge contest competition.


----------



## IByte (Jan 1, 2013)

^^ where do I sign up.  Show lil Mish, Mish I bytes true power! Mauahahahahaha


----------



## squirrels (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey Mishele, let me know if you have a favorite substitute meal plan recipe. Mr. Squirrels is starting this up again, and I'm already tired of protein pizzas and brown rice bowls!

"You never want to overstretch the groin, Josh!"
C


----------



## mishele (Jan 1, 2013)

squirrels said:


> Hey Mishele, let me know if you have a favorite substitute meal plan recipe. Mr. Squirrels is starting this up again, and I'm already tired of protein pizzas and brown rice bowls!
> 
> "You never want to overstretch the groin, Josh!"
> C



Meals!!?? lol I focused on protein!!! Get it anyway you can and as much as you can!!(hehe) A friend and I came up w/ a good meal plan, but I don't know that your hubs would be up for it.....lol

If you're doing Insanity, feel free to PM me, I'll help anyway I can!!


----------



## runnah (Jan 1, 2013)

I just got the new "pretty sane" workout DVDs.


----------



## squirrels (Jan 1, 2013)

mishele said:


> If you're doing Insanity, feel free to PM me, I'll help anyway I can!!



I alternate days of failing along side Mr. S like a wounded sea otter versus sitting on the sidelines providing additional commentary. "Doing power jumps? This is a good time to check you heartrate!"

I'd PM you, but your avatar gives me a totally intimidating vision of you beachbody coaching style!
C


----------



## mishele (Jan 1, 2013)

squirrels said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > If you're doing Insanity, feel free to PM me, I'll help anyway I can!!
> ...


lol I'm a pvssycat! PM me. I'll help you!!


----------



## IByte (Jan 1, 2013)

mishele said:


> lol I'm a pvssycat! PM me. I'll help you!!



She will bite you!!


----------



## snowbear (Jan 1, 2013)

How about broken New Years traditions?  No pork roast & sauerkraut in this abode - this year started off with some zingy (red, whit & black pepper) Andouille Jambalaya.


----------



## mishele (Jan 1, 2013)

IByte said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > lol I'm a pvssycat! PM me. I'll help you!!
> ...


Really...I don't!


----------



## thetrue (Jan 1, 2013)

Mishele: abstract photographic artist of flowers, AND TPF resident fitness guru?


----------



## shefjr (Jan 1, 2013)

GET a better handle on MY creativity. find a model other than my WIFE to take photos of. KNOCK down the barriers that have restrainED me from producing better photos. so basically I'm gonna take it UP a notch. 
Wish us luck!


----------



## runnah (Jan 1, 2013)

Ooo shooting in raw mode now are we.


----------



## mishele (Jan 1, 2013)

thetrue said:


> Mishele: abstract photographic artist of flowers, AND TPF resident fitness guru?


I have many talents,  most of them are unknown to the general public.


----------



## thetrue (Jan 1, 2013)

Love the subliminal message shefjr!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## thetrue (Jan 1, 2013)

mishele said:


> thetrue said:
> 
> 
> > Mishele: abstract photographic artist of flowers, AND TPF resident fitness guru?
> ...


Oh my..........


----------



## squirrels (Jan 1, 2013)

shefjr said:


> GET a better handle on MY creativity. find a model other than my WIFE to take photos of. KNOCK down the barriers that have restrainED me from producing better photos. so basically I'm gonna take it UP a notch.
> Wish us luck!



Good luck!!!


----------



## shefjr (Jul 27, 2013)

shefjr said:


> *GET* a better handle on *MY* creativity. find a model other than my *WIFE* to take photos of. *KNOCK* down the barriers that have restrain*ED* me from producing better photos. so basically I'm gonna take it *UP* a notch.
> Wish us luck!



Well, I'm still not creative, still have barriers in producing better photos, but I was successful!!!! (finally lol!)
Thanks for wishing me luck!!!:hug::We are really excited!


----------



## terri (Jul 27, 2013)

shefjr said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> > *GET* a better handle on *MY* creativity. find a model other than my *WIFE* to take photos of. *KNOCK* down the barriers that have restrain*ED* me from producing better photos. so basically I'm gonna take it *UP* a notch.
> ...



Congratulations!!    :cheer:


----------



## shefjr (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## mishele (Jul 27, 2013)

Get some sleep!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## shefjr (Mar 22, 2014)

shefjr said:


> GET a better handle on MY creativity. find a model other than my WIFE to take photos of. KNOCK down the barriers that have restrainED me from producing better photos. so basically I'm gonna take it UP a notch.
> Wish us luck!



So does a New Years resolution count if it doesn't come to fruition until the following year.  Today is the day! Baby is breech so it's a c-section at 11 this morning. I'm excited and nervous.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 22, 2014)

shefjr said:


> So does a New Years resolution count if it doesn't come to fruition until the following year.  Today is the day! Baby is breech so it's a c-section at 11 this morning. I'm excited and nervous.



<Fingers crossed>  Let us know how things go.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 22, 2014)

My new year resolution is to not respond to old, dead threads.     Oops..........guess I broke that one.


----------



## mishele (Mar 22, 2014)

Woot!! Good luck!! <hugs>


----------



## shefjr (Mar 22, 2014)

Thank you all for the support! What a LONG day! Baby and mom are both doing great! Now that I have completed my resolution from 2013 I can let this thread die. Lol!


----------



## mishele (Mar 22, 2014)

Congrats!!! Get some sleep!! hehe


----------



## shefjr (Mar 22, 2014)

mishele said:


> Congrats!!! Get some sleep!! hehe



I'm exhausted. I heading to bed now. Since I deleted my FB account TPF has become my new addiction and so I feel the need to update those who have so graciously responded to me. TPF is much better than FB because I am able to learn from people here and don't get caught up in drama others like to pull me into. (Politics, guns, republican, democrat.... Blah blah blah)


----------



## snowbear (Mar 23, 2014)

shefjr said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats!!! Get some sleep!! hehe
> ...


yeah - get some sleep while you still can! 
Congrat's to you & mom.


----------



## shefjr (Mar 23, 2014)

snowbear said:


> yeah - get some sleep while you still can!
> Congrat's to you & mom.



Thank you! I slept like a rock last night. The emotional roller coaster was exhausting!


----------



## sm4him (Mar 23, 2014)

shefjr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > yeah - get some sleep while you still can!
> ...



Oh, wow, Congratulations shef!!
But as a mom of two grown young men (21 and 23 now), let me tell you something:

The emotional roller coaster has only begun!!! You are in for the ride of your life--exhilirating, exhausting, terrifying, nerve-wrecking, and totally worth every minute!


----------



## Nunez (Mar 24, 2014)

I wanted to give up smoking and I did and I also wanted to go to gym for at least 2 times a week and this is where I overestimated myself unfortunately. However the year is not over yet so fingers still crossed


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 24, 2014)

Success story

Around the New Year I had read that making habits, particularly difficult ones, is just a matter of persistence. 
I had been going to the gym ~3 times a week for a long time - but never felt it was enough; I wasn't soft but never as fit as I had been when on active duty. 
Back problems (from a lifetime of assuming I was immortal and unbreakable) and subsequent discomfort made me cut the workouts to maybe 40 minutes.
So I determined to change my routines.
I spent a session with a new trainer; between us we created two routines to alternate so half my body rests every day and then uped my visits to 5 times a week.
Now, after ~3 months, going every morning is my routine and, if I feel like it, I drop in on a weekend day.
Feel terrific, core much strength increased so back problems decreased and the only tough thing is that first 5 minutes getting out of bed.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 24, 2014)

shefjr said:


> Thank you all for the support! What a LONG day! Baby and mom are both doing great! Now that I have completed my resolution from 2013 I can let this thread die. Lol!



Well good for you and your wife. It is a very special time for all of you.  Enjoy all of it, including the pooping, puking, crying, fussing and the wonder of the "terrible two's."  It passes all too quickly. 






I will let you in on one little secret though.  Once they are grown and gone and the house has settled down, the peace and quiet can be kind of nice.  You can see them, and the grand kids when you want, and even better not see them when you want.  Plus.....there is now money at the end of the month instead of month at the end of the money.


----------



## shefjr (Mar 25, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Oh, wow, Congratulations shef!!
> But as a mom of two grown young men (21 and 23 now), let me tell you something:
> 
> The emotional roller coaster has only begun!!! You are in for the ride of your life--exhilirating, exhausting, terrifying, nerve-wrecking, and totally worth every minute!



Thank you Sharon! I believe you about the emotional roller coaster. I was stressing before he was even born. I was wondering if I'm gonna be one of those dads who follows the bus to school on his first day like the VW commercial or how will he do in school, first reports, first dates, etc..... GAH!  Lol!


----------



## shefjr (Mar 25, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Well good for you and your wife. It is a very special time for all of you.  Enjoy all of it, including the pooping, puking, crying, fussing and the wonder of the "terrible two's."  It passes all too quickly.
> 
> I will let you in on one little secret though.  Once they are grown and gone and the house has settled down, the peace and quiet can be kind of nice.  You can see them, and the grand kids when you want, and even better not see them when you want.  Plus.....there is now money at the end of the month instead of month at the end of the money.



Thank you! I'm going to do my best to make a conscious effort to not want to rush things. Rolling over, crawling, walking etc... I honestly was a little afraid this wouldn't be for me. I really enjoyed my lifestyle before but, I'm really happy with my new lifestyle now. I'm sure it won't all be roses and sunshine but, that's ok.


----------

